# Im exhausting husband through pregnancy



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

I have always been hd and so has my husband, but being 6 months pregnant I have become overdrive and am wearing my husband out.
My husband feels that through my pregnancy it's his job to his duty to take care of all of 'my needs' and he's been amazing but im horny constantly and bless him he can only do so much.
The problem is while im fine with masturbating and watching porn alot of the time (Iv'e always done that anyway) he seems to get abit upset and feels that he's failing at keeping me satisfied during my pregnancy.
Is there anything I can say to him to make him realise that it's not that he isn't satifying me it's just my hormones are in overdrive? nothing I say seems to make him feel any better


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

abitlost said:


> Is there anything I can say to him to make him realise that it's not that he isn't satifying me it's just my hormones are in overdrive?


No.

Sorry.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

I experienced the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter in 2008. 5 months pregnant and first time in an adult store shopping with my husband for a vibrator LOL. I wanted it all......the......time. Over, and over, and over.....HOURS. ALL NIGHTERS LOL. He just could not keep up.

Find a forum where women are talking about the SAME issue (there's plenty out there) and show him it's not just you and it's not just him. I'd just google something like "high sex drive during pregnancy" and go from there. It's most likely going to settle down once your hormones are back under control.....then the two of you can look back and laugh about it together


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I experienced the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter in 2008. 5 months pregnant and first time in an adult store shopping with my husband for a vibrator LOL. I wanted it all......the......time. Over, and over, and over.....HOURS. ALL NIGHTERS LOL. He just could not keep up.
> 
> Find a forum where women are talking about the SAME issue (there's plenty out there) and show him it's not just you and it's not just him. I'd just google something like "high sex drive during pregnancy" and go from there. It's most likely going to settle down once your hormones are back under control.....then the two of you can look back and laugh about it together


will try this tommorow


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I just laugh when I read this. I have always felt that if my wife were to get pregnant (though thats not going to happen), that once she got to a certain point in the pregnancy, no more sex until after.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

gbrad said:


> I just laugh when I read this. I have always felt that if my wife were to get pregnant (though thats not going to happen), that once she got to a certain point in the pregnancy, no more sex until after.


It really depends on the pregnancy. With my first I REALLY wanted to have sex but had no options lol. 

Second pregnancy was just totally out of control. I could *not* get enough.

Third pregnancy, I never wanted it at ALL. 

I'm now 7 months pregnant with #4 and am only recently getting back into wanting sex. We've probably had sex like 5 or 6 times this entire pregnancy.

Different pregnancies just have different effects on the woman. A HD woman can be totally put off by the idea of sex and a LD woman could turn into a rabbit lol. You just never know.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

kl84 said:


> It really depends on the pregnancy. With my first I REALLY wanted to have sex but had no options lol.
> 
> Second pregnancy was just totally out of control. I could *not* get enough.
> 
> ...


That would be the womans side of it. Regardless of her drive level, I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

gbrad said:


> That would be the womans side of it. Regardless of her drive level, I wouldn't be interested.


OH lol. I see. I wasn't quite picking up what you were throwing down lol. A lot of men are like that. Some find it hot, some are turned off by it, some don't really think about it much.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

gbrad said:


> That would be the womans side of it. Regardless of her drive level, I wouldn't be interested.


thank god my husband is or I would be pulling my hair out lol


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was the exact same way during pregnancy. I think my husband was afraid. He'd come home for lunch, stick his head around the corner and try to duck back if he saw me. I was nuts, like 3 times a day. He did his best to keep up. I didn't even stop later in pregnancy. We had sex the night before my water broke.


----------

